
Running Presto on Arm-Based Graviton Processor - lewuathe
https://prestosql.io/blog/2019/12/23/Presto-Experiment-with-Graivton-Processor.html
======
floatingatoll
OP, if you’re reading this, your blog CSS doesn’t work well for mobile.

